# My new grow room (come summer paychecks)



## unseenghost (Mar 1, 2007)

Ok first off I am doing better with the plants I am growing and soon to have a 250 HPS.
The space I am now using is ok but I want to make mine better, and to get the closet back. My clothes are needing to have a home. Anyway here is the setup.

Front View

I am going to house the ballest and all possible electricals ie... Power strip, computer power supply timers. Let me know if you think that the ballest will throw off too much heat. Also I think that I have enough height in the grow area what do you think. In the Air intake area I am planning to house the end of the dryer vent tubing (with a screen on the end to stop pests) that way I have fresh cool air for the intake. Oh five computer fans I want to get are at newegg and have a CMF of 110 with independent fan speed controler. Two for exhaust, two for intake, and one for exhaust of ballest and electrical area. I intend to make the ballest and electical area shelf 2 inches short in the fron to allow for air flow so the one fan can exhaust any heat. Oh and finally weather striping on the doors I am going to have to block out light.

Top and Bottom View

I plan on having 4" dryer ducting on the top of the box (I might make the outside of the box 5 inches taller to conseal the dust work) leading to the air intake fans. The exhoust is going directly out the back into the diy charcoal filter on this site.

I am also thinking about trying my hand at making the inline cooler for the HPS. All in all I hope that it will conseal everything and look like a closet from Wally World. Let me know what you think. If it is good I would guess that anyone could use these plans. Oh I am also going to line the grow area with Mylar.


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 2, 2007)

wardrobe cabinet from from lowes. 4'X2'X7'?. was 118$  i took the top shelf and screwed it below the bottom and then took 1 of the extra shelves and cut in strips to run vertical under that to support the bottom as well.  You end up with a super sturdy base to support your hydro or large soil buckets.  That cabinet was the most expensive thing i purchased.  I could have built my self but I wanted it to look incognito in the garage, and it does.  If i knew how to resize photos i'd post.  I'm in my setup less than 400 bucks start to finish with everything you can think of including nutes. DWC system and i've also built DIY carbon filter, DIY fan shroud for HPS 400w and 465cfm dayton squirrel cage. Oh yeah that out of pocket cost includes my light and fan as well.  I got the light from HGTSupply.com.

Now if only my damn seeds would arrive!


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 2, 2007)

Oops i think that cabinet was closer to 36" deep.


----------



## unseenghost (Mar 2, 2007)

I'll have to look around. All I have around here is Wally World and Menards. I thought of building this out of atleast 1/2 mdf and painting it. Wally World only sells crap wardrobe closets. The backing to those things are just thick cardboard. That is why I thought of building it.


----------



## manicure (Mar 4, 2007)

2x2's and 1/2" plywood works every time and the folks at lowes will cut the plywood for you. i have about 25 bucks in my 3x4x5 room


----------

